# Colnago + compact crankset



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone done this? Did the braze-on allow you to lower the front derailleur enough for a 50/34?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

ovalmasterofmydomain said:


> Anyone done this? Did the braze-on allow you to lower the front derailleur enough for a 50/34?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is probably only going to add to your confusion, but I've asked the same question myself and gotten conflicting answers. One very well respected LBS here in Denver said they have if fact done this. Others in this forum have responded both yea and ney. I wish I could get a straight answer....


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

ovalmasterofmydomain said:


> Anyone done this? Did the braze-on allow you to lower the front derailleur enough for a 50/34?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I will let you know as I'm taking delivery of my CT2 this week and I specked it with a Kuoto Compact crankset.


----------



## CDanRun (Jan 22, 2004)

Did the Compact Crank work?

I have a CT2 on order...Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a Dream B-Stay with the FSA Compact cranks. Seems to work fine.


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

*CT2 is awesome*



CDanRun said:


> Did the Compact Crank work?
> 
> I have a CT2 on order...Have you ridden it yet?


I've got around a hundred miles on the bike so far, it rides and climbs great. My compact crankset finally came in and they're putting it on today. I will have a 50/34 up front and 11-21 in the rear. At 5'8" went with 170mm cranks, we will see how this works. The 53/39:11/23 seemed to be working fine for most of my riding but I wanted greater gearing flexability so went with the compact. The CT2 rides nice. Really quites down the rode vibration. I suppose if I were a racer I would go for a bike with a little more stiffness, you can deffinetley feal a little flex with the HP chainstays. Then again I'm use to an all steal bike. I hope that you enjoy your CT2 when it arrives. I waited five months and had to settle for PR10 as oppose to the PR4 I ordered.


----------



## CDanRun (Jan 22, 2004)

You ordered your bike from Maestro, right?

How long did it take from the time he received it to the time you got it?

I'm going to go with a 50/34 and an 11-21 also. It looks like it should work great.

I ordered the PR10 color in the middle of January and he got it in a few days ago...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*5 ~ 6 days at the most...*



CDanRun said:


> You ordered your bike from Maestro, right?
> 
> How long did it take from the time he received it to the time you got it?
> 
> ...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

ovalmasterofmydomain said:


> Anyone done this? Did the braze-on allow you to lower the front derailleur enough for a 50/34?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have a Colnago Classic and run the FSA 50/34 (switched from Centaur triple) w/a 12-25. Works like a charm, especially here in Sonoma/ Marin, CA where there are plenty of hills. However, I am still using the Centaur triple front derailleur, so that may help.


----------

